# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Manic episodes

## CeCe

Has anyone experienced extreme paranoid anxiety when coming down from a manic episode?

----------


## SmileyFace

Yes. In fact, I've been going through that a lot lately. It's my usual problem 1 week prior to my "time of month." I get extremely paranoid and anxious, it's not even funny. There's 1 person I unleash all this craziness on (not snapping at them but rather telling them all the million thoughts going through my head, what's bothering me...) and I'd then apologize in the end saying this is just not me  ::(:  I'd feel either VERYYYYYYY happy, or VERYYYY pissed. I used to be like that all the time though, but I gradually worked on trying to fit into the middle spot of my emotions which worked out fine. But all that's thrown out the window once every 3 weeks or something. I'm glad it's just once every 3 weeks but that doesn't make these manic episodes any less frustrating.

----------

